# Martial Arts at its best



## Dec (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope to be as good as these guys oneday 





 


-Dec


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah... I've seen that video before... in fact I think it was posted here in the last week or so...

If memory serves me... those "martial artists" were auditioning for a spot in a MA movie...

The two guys that fall down are hilarious!

Thanks for the Morning chuckle, Dec!

Yours in the arts,

Andy


----------



## Lisa (Oct 15, 2006)

That is too funny, thanks for sharing.  The falling is hilarious

I moved the thread to comedy cafe as it suites this forum better 

Lisa Deneka
MartialTalk Super Moderator


----------



## exile (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey... it's _gone_! YouTube says it's `unavailable'... what happened???


----------



## crushing (Oct 15, 2006)

exile said:


> Hey... it's _gone_! YouTube says it's `unavailable'... what happened???


 
Maybe a glitch?  It's working for me now.


----------



## exile (Oct 15, 2006)

crushing said:


> Maybe a glitch?  It's working for me now.



Right, it's running for me now... can't say anything---it's too funny for words!


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 15, 2006)

Probably had too many hits...

The nuchaku guy near the end is a splice in from another segment... the original one I saw didn't have that on the end... and the "stand alone" version of the nuchaku guy that I saw previously has his Wife, friends, and Teacher (?) coming in to rescue him...

Gotta love it...


----------



## Dec (Oct 21, 2006)

Here is another one. I find it funny, its like looking in a mirror 






 
Dec


----------

